# Substitute for chiropractic care?



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I have really enjoyed having regular chiropractic care off and on during my life but I recently had to give it up.. once again. I tend to be pretty stiff and I don't have the opportunity to get out and exercise regularly with DH deployed. There's no one to watch the kids (4) :/ Anyway, what can I do in lieu of seeing the chiropractor? 

I get really bad headaches caused by mal-alignment and usually the relief was to get adjusted. I stopped my chiro care just over a month ago and my headaches returned and all the popping etc in my wrists/knees is back. 

I started stretching every morning (about 4 mornings back) for 10 mins and I have noticed my headaches have gone away again. Hoping that's not a coincidence.

Sorry to be so long-winded.. *Is there any way to maintain good skeletal health without dependence on a chiropractor??*


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I get good results with a large yoga ball. Roll slowly over the ball on your back and front both. This releases compression on the vertibra in your back. I get lots of cracks and releasing sensations when I'm on the ball. I also get really good results from practicing yoga daily(kids love to join in). It's good for the entire skeletal system.....and the entire body.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You might try some essential oil. Young living has a blend called Valor which they call a chiropractor in a bottle. It's main oil is Spruce. All the evergreen oils are great for joint pains.
Here are some links
http://www.google.com/search?q=Young+living+Valor+chiropracter+in+a+bottle&hl=en


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks to you both. I have a large birthing ball so I'm sure that would work ok. Will have to try that. Thanks for the link too, I'm going there next!


----------



## superslamsam (Jun 9, 2010)

As a chiropractor I can promise you that there is really no substitute for a skilled adjustment. That being said, I do understand your predicament. My suggestion would be to still try and make it to the chiro at least every month if possible and try to maintain better between visits. The stretches with the exercise ball are good, as will any stretching be. The important thing is to never stretch beyond what is comfortable and only do stretches in normal range of motion. For example, flexion, extension, side to side bending and rotation are normal ranges of motion. Don't do any weird twisting or turning. Really try to make it to the chiro though from time to time. Even if you hear "popping" during your stretches that's not an adjustment. The "popping" sound or cavitation as its called is simply the gasses in your blood releasing when the joint is gapped enough to release it. It's not the same as getting a specific adjustment for a mis-aligned vertebra. I don't mean to soung preachy, just wanted to let you know the difference. Also remember that subluxations or mis-aligned vertebra can be caused three ways: Physical, chemical and emotional stress. Try and watch your diet and stress levels as well, because they can weaken the body and allow subluxations to occur. Good luck, I really do hope you find relief from your headaches.


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

I was gifted a TENS unit and boy has that been nice to have! I haven't had the budget to see my chiro as often as I would like, and I get bad headaches when my neck is out of alignment. This little machine helps to relax those muscles and that alone helps very much. I have also used it to stop a spasm in my back that I could not stretch out.

But there's no substitute for stretching or for that adjustment when you really need it.


----------

